# Post your Router



## xaira (Apr 1, 2013)

What is the star of your network? what sold you on it? are you happy with it?

Router: TP-LINK TL-WR841N

Why: Cheap, N300, Bandwidth control

Verdict: Couldn't Be Happier...maybe if it was gigabit


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 1, 2013)

ASUS RT-N66R (Same as RT-N66U B1)  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833320091

Sold on features like printer sharing over USB, file sharing over USB (including AOS an iOS Apps), range, bandwith, speed, can be flashed... and last but not least a $50 off coupon


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 1, 2013)

Dlink DIR-857...mine took a crap and I got this in a trade


----------



## Frick (Apr 1, 2013)

Netgear wnr3500L. Works great.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 1, 2013)

Router: Linksys E3000 w/ Tomato Firmware

Why: Cheapest simultaneous dual-band rotuer at the time that also supported Tomato(paid $65 for it)

Verdict:  Been rock solid.


----------



## Lazermonkey (Apr 1, 2013)

Netgear Centria with 2TB internal storage.

Dual bad 2.4/5Ghz with speeds up to 450mbpsx2 for streaming HD video over the network.


----------



## camoxiong (Apr 1, 2013)

Linksys WRT160n upgrading soon to an Asus


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 1, 2013)

camoxiong said:


> Linksys WRT160n upgrading soon to an Asus



That is the same router that just took a poop while on my desk  Was a great router when it was working.


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 1, 2013)

Sitecom 300N Wireless Modem router
Seems to be a reliable Router would recommend it (and the Brand)


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Apr 1, 2013)

*Netgear D6300*
*Why:* Dual Band(So it doesn't kill the landlines), New 802.11AC wifi standard, NBN fibre optic support if they ever decide to put it in my area.
*Verdict:*There were originally some firmware issues which caused some issues with the wired, but that was updated. I noticed a download speed increase from about 1.2MB/s with my old router to 1.4MB/s with this one


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 2, 2013)

AMPED WIRELESS! R20000G HARDCORE COVERAGE!!!
here's my review on how awesome it is:
http://remixedcat.blogspot.com/2013/03/amped-wireless-r20000g-wireless-router.html


----------



## Jetster (Apr 2, 2013)

Netgear WNDR4300   Fastest wireless Ive have seen and I tested a lot. Sold my Linksys N4200 after getting it   (haven't tested AMPED) yet

remixedcat, Nice review


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 2, 2013)

CUSTOM!

Pentium 4 2Ghz
1GB DDR
20GB HDD
Dual gigabyte NIC
Cisco 1900X 24 Port Managed switch (With enterprise firmware!)
Linksys WAP54G Access Point

Running IPfire! 












Why?

Power and customization to my network structure.
Yes the power consumption is higher but gaurenteed to beat any consumer grade router.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm still rocking a WRT54G v3 





Why?  It was $7, works just fine, and I'm a big fan of Tomato.  On the downsize, no gigabit and no Wireless N, but neither are deal-breakers.  I also have a 16port and a 5port switch so I have more ports for crunchers/sales systems


----------



## Jack1n (Apr 2, 2013)

Edimax AR-7284WnA.
http://www.edimax.com/en/produce_detail.php?pd_id=334&pl1_id=3&pl2_id=19


----------



## WarhammerTX (Apr 2, 2013)

D-Link 4300


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 2, 2013)

Router: Western Digital MyNetN900 FW 1.06.28

Why?: Best QoS System, Review Sample


----------



## Jetster (Apr 2, 2013)

AthlonX2 said:


> Router: Western Digital MyNetN900 FW 1.06.28
> 
> Why?: Best QoS System, Review Sample




I did a review on the Mynet750. Nice router. The only complaint I had was that it looked like Tupperware


----------



## mtosev (Apr 2, 2013)

linksys wrt160nl running dd-wrt


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 2, 2013)

Netgear WPN 824 or Motorolla 2Wire 3800 RG


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm using an old TrendNet TEW-639gr...works great...its a little quirky but still fast with a strong signal..


----------



## Asylum (Apr 2, 2013)

Linksys E4200 v2
Been very good and streams movies without a hiccup.
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-57341947-1/ciscos-linksys-e4200-v2-the-best-saved-for-last/


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 2, 2013)

The LINKSYS E3000 Wireless Router simultaneous Dual Ba... She runs hot, but it gets good range can reach to the apartment from the main house.

Internet drops out have to mess with the cables once everyday not for sure if its a bad service cable or the router.


----------



## McSteel (Apr 2, 2013)

TP-Link TL-WR1043ND v1.10, running Gargoyle 1.5.9
Fantastic hardware for the price, with some mediocre-to-fine firmware... But that has been addressed, as I'm very impressed by Gargoyle (custom OpenWRT implementation). Rock solid, handling advanced QoS, quotas, thousands of concurrent connections, etc. without a hitch.


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 2, 2013)

Jetster said:


> I did a review on the Mynet750. Nice router. The only complaint I had was that it looked like Tupperware



Did you burp it? You're supposed to burp tupperware


----------



## Nordic (Apr 2, 2013)

Netgear 3700v3.

Good router. I got it on ebay for a really good deal. Only complaint is it does not have official ddwrt support because it is v3.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Apr 2, 2013)

WRT54G up in da house!


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 2, 2013)

Well, I was using my E4200 as my router, but now it's only serving up my Wi-Fi.

I'm now using an AM3 machine with a 960t as my gateway. Overkill, yes, but it's temporary until I find more suitable hardware to be a gateway.

Why: I needed more power and storage to do what I wanted to do.
A: I wanted to log all incoming and outgoing traffic to and from my network WRT the internet.
B: I wanted to run a BIND server.
C: I was DDoS attacked last week; my iptables and 960t ate it up for dinner. 
D: I occasionally want to test code on the gateway when what I wrote utilizes the network.
E: It also has some eSATA ports so it can dub as a NAS as well if I really wanted to.

Long term I'm looking at either a Celeron G2020 based machine or a Celeron 847 based machine. The 847 would be cheaper but the G2020 would be more responsive and cost more. The Mini-ITX gigabyte board I would use costs as much as the 847 built into the motherboard. So I'm still debating and in the mean time, the 960t is being under-whelmed.

In the meantime I might take some time to underclock everything and drop the voltages across the board. Right now it's running at stock with turbo disabled, but C&Q downclocks it to 800Mhz most of the time, so I probably don't have to do too much other than drop the HT and NB speed a bit

There are also cases where I'm lazy, so I threw Webmin on it as well, but more often than not I will update things through SSH.






...and before anyone says anything about unlocking the 960t, I got it cheap because it doesn't unlock, but I knew that going in.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Apr 2, 2013)

Netgear WNR3500L. Goes for $38 refurbished and I've yet to see a better router for the price.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 2, 2013)

Sagem F@st 2504, because Sky my shite ISP said i must use this ¬.¬ before hacked a WAG54v2 onto it, was godlike on my connection


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 2, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> AMPED WIRELESS! R20000G HARDCORE COVERAGE!!!
> here's my review on how awesome it is:
> http://remixedcat.blogspot.com/2013/03/amped-wireless-r20000g-wireless-router.html



That was a nice review, the range is amazing.  Last night, I noticed my phone getting 1-2 bars from my router while I was out in the garage, about 175' away.  Came as a total surprise and I dug to confirm it was my router.  I may nix the idea of a second AP.



[Ion] said:


> I'm still rocking a WRT54G v3
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130401/lubeck.png
> 
> Why?  It was $7, works just fine, and I'm a big fan of Tomato.  On the downsize, no gigabit and no Wireless N, but neither are deal-breakers.  I also have a 16port and a 5port switch so I have more ports for crunchers/sales systems



I've had the WRT54G V2 running for a DECADE.  I only had to reset it ONCE!!!  I only switched to the RT-66 for 'N' and more range.  Should the RT-66 die, I've got a backup.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 2, 2013)

Sasqui said:


> That was a nice review, the range is amazing.  Last night, I noticed my phone getting 1-2 bars from my router while I was out in the garage, about 175' away.  Came as a total surprise and I dug to confirm it was my router.  I may nix the idea of a second AP.
> 
> 
> 
> I've had the WRT54G V2 running for a DECADE.  I only had to reset it ONCE!!!  I only switched to the RT-66 for 'N' and more range.  Should the RT-66 die, I've got a backup.



I'm very happy with mine.  As you can see, it's been on for a month straight with no issues, and it handles quite a few clients with ease (usually running about a dozen and a half off of it).  When I'm doing heavy uploading ~(2 megabytes/second) the CPU load on it gets pretty high, but still does a great job.  And when it eventually dies, I have a second one in a drawer


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Apr 2, 2013)

Trendnet TEW-639GR

Wireless N 300mbps, QoS, Gigabit, DynDns, all what I need


----------



## Disparia (Apr 2, 2013)

WD MyNet N900.

+ 7 Gbe ports
+ Large file transfers at 115MB/s sustained.
+ UI is responsive
+ Couple USB ports for simple NAS (and printer, but haven't tried it yet).
+ I don't utilize it, but others might appreciate that it's dual-band (only have phones and Wii wireless)
+ IPv6 ready

There may be other positives or negatives, but even after owning it for several months I haven't toyed with it that much. Haven't needed to; performance is good, even with two gamers in game and Vent and the kids watching a Netflix stream.

Been meaning to drop my dedicated virtual server and host at home. When I get around to it, may or may not push me to tune the QoS settings.


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 2, 2013)

Sasqui said:


> That was a nice review, the range is amazing.  Last night, I noticed my phone getting 1-2 bars from my router while I was out in the garage, about 175' away.  Came as a total surprise and I dug to confirm it was my router.  I may nix the idea of a second AP..



Thanks!

My Amped made this one person down the road's jaw drop I was streaming HD vids from 200 ft and she say's she can't even connect a couple feet outside her front door with her router!!! LOL


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 2, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> Thanks!
> 
> My Amped made this one person down the road's jaw drop I was streaming HD vids from 200 ft and she say's she can't even connect a couple feet outside her front door with her router!!! LOL



That's unbelievable... how many cars are parked up and down in front of your house, crammed with kids, laptops and hoodies?


----------



## Fleurious (Apr 2, 2013)

Asus RT-AC66U 

I decided to go a little overboard and get this one because the wife's been complaining about her WiFi dropping all the time on the previous two wireless routers (Cisco DPC3825 and WRT54G).

So far I'm loving it. I plugged a spare SSD into one of the USB to use as a NAS and a printer into the other. No problems with the signal either, she still gets WiFi on her cell phone even halfway down the block! There are tonnes of options in the menus to play with too.


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 2, 2013)

Sasqui said:


> That's unbelievable... how many cars are parked up and down in front of your house, crammed with kids, laptops and hoodies?



none.... it's mostly old people and hicks around here... lol


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Apr 2, 2013)

ASUS RT-N16


----------



## Frick (Apr 2, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> none.... it's mostly old people and hicks around here... lol



Them pornsites are going warm I hear.


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 2, 2013)

Frick said:


> Them pornsites are going warm I hear.



Blef  not old people!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 2, 2013)

Delta6326 said:


> The LINKSYS E3000 Wireless Router simultaneous Dual Ba... She runs hot



I've found that by making little feet that raise the router up about a half inch, the airflow increases remarkably and it has run noticeably cooler ever since.


I'm also running a Linksys e3000.  It's been rock solid with 2 pc's (one is the HTPC ) and an xbox 360 connected directly, and a switch connected that has My gaming PC, an internet pc and our server (WHS 2011).  It is gigabit LAN speed, and movies stream from server to HTPC without a hickup or hitch and seem to look better than watching straight from DVD! 

Also have one wireless laptop and various handheld devices (3 total) that use the wireles, with range everywhere in the house.

In my opinion, one of the best routers Linksys has made.


----------



## camoxiong (Apr 2, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> That is the same router that just took a poop while on my desk  Was a great router when it was working.



It's good one, but I want to future proof with the Wireless AC


----------



## Geofrancis (Apr 4, 2013)

routers running in my house just now:
Motorola cable modem with 80/10mbit service

custom via 1ghz c3 router
Netgear WNDR3300 for wireless access in office
5 port tenda gigabit hub for servers
Dlink DIR-300 for bedroom 1
Netgear rangemax 2.4ghz for bedroom 2
Ubiquiti Bullet 2 HP free basic internet for neibours
Ubiquiti Nanostation M5 high speed paid internet access for neibours


----------



## Melvis (Apr 4, 2013)

I just installed my brand new Modem/Router today!! I was using my trusty old Billion 7300G until I got constant drop outs and had enough of the 10/100 LAN speeds. 

I now rock a TP-Link W8970 With Wireless N, USB for HDDs and Printer connections, 4 Gigabit LAN and a WAN/LAN port for when the NBN kicks in (fibre) Cheapest one I could buy. $99 AUS about $50-60 US. Took like 2mins to set up and im loving it so far. Range of about 50meters (150feet)


----------

